# yay!!summer fruit **WATERMELON**



## snowkei (Mar 30, 2007)

as title!!! I think the eye makeup just like WATERMELON !!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














although I originally want to make a LEMON look !!LOL


**what I use**
*face*
Lancome color id liquid foundation #3
Revlon moisturestay 2-way foundation #2

*brow*
shiseido elixir brow pencil #br751

*eye*
pig. #Primary Yellow & Landscape Green 
e/s #white wheat
shu uemura e/s #350
technakohl liner #jade way

*lash*
ardell faux #103

*cheek*
blush #prism

*lip*
RMK lipstick #20
saints lipgloss














kinda blurry


----------



## Fairybelle (Mar 30, 2007)

Girl, you are beyond gorgeous!!  You did a fantastic job, and the colors just "POP" on your eyes!  I love it!!


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 30, 2007)

That is very pretty, however I don't think I've ever seen a yellow watermelon. So very interesting. This is beautiful... but what else should we expect of you, certainly nothing not beautiful.


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 30, 2007)

cant see pics uploaded on flickr =(


----------



## knoxydoll (Mar 30, 2007)

That's super cute, but like Luna I've only seen pink watermelons so I was nicely surprised by the yellow.


----------



## linkas (Mar 30, 2007)

Simply great!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 30, 2007)

damn girl this looks stunning...ur sooooo creative and ur MU skills are MAD GORGEOUS...i love ur looks...and ur pics r always flawless


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 30, 2007)

Great look. But NEVER seen yellow watermelon. I wonder how it tastes. U always do an amazing job.


----------



## charismaticlime (Mar 30, 2007)

That's one hot summer look!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 30, 2007)

thanks everyone!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In Taiwan, there are yellow-inside & red-inside watermelons..and they r both YUMMY!!! I love them both !!LOL


----------



## xJUDYx (Mar 30, 2007)

oooooooh i looove this!


----------



## glamgirl (Mar 30, 2007)

Beau>ti>fullll!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 30, 2007)

playful colors... i like it alot


----------



## Caderas (Mar 30, 2007)

oh yay!  this is so gorgeous, i love inspiration pictures of objects and you hit this one straight on!  and i'm so glad to find another Primary Yellow user


----------



## asian_eyes (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh My God, I admire how you made th colors look so vivid, vibrant, pure, and pretty!


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 30, 2007)

love it. very bright!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 30, 2007)

ooh very pretty! love the lips!


----------



## DevinGirl (Mar 30, 2007)

_*Here's a pic of a yellow watermelon!  They do exist, hehe.  Snowkei - your makeup application skills are rapidly rocking my little Dev world!  This is gorgeous & I shall have to try & imitate.  Absolutely stunning!  Everything from you is breath-taking!*_​


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow, that looks so cool, you look amazing!!


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 30, 2007)

yellow watermelon?? thats cool! you look great as always


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 31, 2007)

Amazing *I'm craving a watermelon I never heard of* See how good you are?  I'm sold on something just for your look!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 31, 2007)

Always looking gorgoues dawl


----------



## veilchen (Mar 31, 2007)

That's so cool, I've never seen a yellow-inside watermelon in Austria, we only have the ordinary red ones!


----------



## zaralovesmac (Mar 31, 2007)

Fabuloso!!(just made that word up lol!)


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 31, 2007)

Snowkei your looks are SO UNIQUE. You inspire new ways of wearing makeup on this side of the globe!!!


----------



## slvrlips (Mar 31, 2007)

very pretty as usual


----------



## SpareMyHeart (Mar 31, 2007)

wow, absolutely georgous!


----------



## PomPoko (Mar 31, 2007)

this is really pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the shape, especially the shape of the green if that makes sense?

now I really want watermelon


----------



## snowkei (Mar 31, 2007)

thanks everyone!!!ur all sweet!!!!!**^^**


----------



## almondeyez81 (Mar 31, 2007)

Snowkei, you look so gorgeous! I always admire your creative looks absolutely perfect!


----------



## Caffy (Apr 1, 2007)

Gorgeous as usual!!

And yes there are yellow watermelons, correct me if I'm wrong but I think they were "invented" or hybridized in Taiwan. Tastes exactly the same as a red one maybe sweeter!


----------



## d_flawless (Apr 1, 2007)

this is hot!

i love the green with your features


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 1, 2007)

That looks hot! But that's crazy...I have never seen a watermelon like that before! I want to try one! I have never ever ever seen a yellow watermelon.


----------



## Emmi (Apr 1, 2007)

You look awesome!!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 2, 2007)

thanks EVERYONE!!=D


----------



## arabian girl (Aug 13, 2007)

i am tired of saying it again and again...Your talent is incredible !


----------



## Nicolah (Aug 13, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## x.miranda (Aug 15, 2007)

I LOVE this! You look amazing!


----------



## zori (Aug 15, 2007)

I love how vivid these colours look on you. Fantastic job as usual


----------



## snowkei (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks all


----------



## ivorygleam (Aug 15, 2007)

beautiful color combo... so bright and marvelous...


----------



## KTB (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow!!!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 15, 2007)

wow! these colours are SO BRIGHT! you did a fantastic job.


----------

